
A little car you can drive in France without a licence (2016) - blutack
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35210572
======
justtopost
Tangental, but is there really no analouge for 'shrug' in the french language?
I find that hard to swallow.

Otherwise, this seems like an imperfect, but functional, system. Seems these
would be a great niche to target with electric dockless cars. (Sorry scooters,
I want to like you, we have seasons where I live.)

~~~
djezer
Shrug = Hausser les épaules

Literally means "lift the shoulders"

